# Extention Tube For SBE 2



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Does Benelli make an extention tube for the SBE 2 2004 Edition? I am wondering if the same one for SBE, is the same one for the SBE 2? Let me know where I can get one and how much they are.. Thanks a lot..
Bandhunter


----------

